

Steve Wozniak On Antennagate, Google And Steve Jobs ( with Video) - px
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/04/steve-wozniak-apple-google/

======
fuzzythinker
He may be too close to Apple to realize Apple may be as likely (or more) as
Google to be the "Microsoft of the future".

~~~
martythemaniak
I thought that was the most ridiculous quote as well. One company makes an
open-source operating system, the other exerts iron-fisted control over what
developers and users can do with it's OS.

~~~
JunkDNA
Your statement is correct, but doesn't tell the whole story. The issue is that
Apple's relationship with its customers is simple: we make stuff, you give us
money for it. Google's model is more complex: we make stuff, you get it free,
but you give us your _data_. I would much rather exchange money for a product
than my personal data. Everything Google does requires me to turn over my data
to them so it can be monetized somehow. That's much more Orwellian than
anything from MS or Apple.

~~~
nooneelse
Surely you aren't saying that Apple doesn't know what songs and programs users
buy from them or the demographics to target iAds.

~~~
JunkDNA
That's the same data every company has on me. But that sort of thing is
limited. Google wants to mine my email, my photos, my calendar, and my
documents. They also want to watch everything I read online via RSS. They want
to dig into my voicemail on google voice.

That is an unprecedented level of intrusion that I'm not sure I want. It is
the primary way they make money. So they are forced to dig ever deeper to get
better analytics to more narrowly target their ads. The incentives are aligned
with them becoming ever more intrusive in their data mining.

This level of data gathering makes grocery store shoppers clubs and Apple
knowing what music and movies I buy pale in comparison.

Here is a thought experiment: if tomorrow, it was announced that Microsoft was
going to start mining Outlook calendar data to target Bing ads, what would be
the reaction?

------
MaysonL
To skip TC: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kole_PzjxKo>

and a longer clip: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RFkv15Ngb0>

------
sabj
For me the real issue with the Antenna4 issue is not to say that Apple makes
bad products. It was an example of Apple treating its customers badly. That's
different, and not something addressed by Woz. "You're holding it wrong" is
not a respectful move, it's an arrogant one. The issue could have been dealt
with similarly (free bumpers, etc) without fostering the same airs of
superiority and arrogance.

~~~
gamble
It's seemed to me like the people most upset by the antenna problem are the
ones who don't use Apple products. This is not a controversy driven by
outraged iPhone 4 buyers.

~~~
sabj
Probably true. I wonder sometimes what kind of subtle cracks it may expose in
the cult of Apple, but they do seem to have weathered the storm well. Just a
minor drizzle, I guess.

------
tlrobinson
I'm curious as to why he still has a salary from Apple. There must be some
technical reason, since surely he doesn't need it.

~~~
froo
It's probably more of a PR thing, given he's asked about Apple all the time.

------
etherael
_\- “I love Google, but I’m afraid it has a chance of becoming the Microsoft
of the future. You remember how Microsoft used all of their ownership of the
operating system to take over the browser … “_

Pot, meet kettle.

------
zokier
The constant cutting of the video is quite annoying. Feels like the quotes
were taken out of context.

------
jluxenberg
_"Although I receive a small salary from Apple, I do virtually no real work at
the company." -- Woz_

That seems....wrong.

~~~
mkramlich
He cofounded Apple and personally designed and built their first computers.
Let's let the guy slide a wee bit on this one.

